# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Низкая скорость полета

## Геннадий

Не пойму причину. Раньше нормально заходил на сайт. А сейчас - очень медленная скорость. Вроде дело не в моем компе и не в провайдере - на другие сайты захожу без проблем. На airforce очень долго сижу, и жду каждый раз, когда откроется страница. И т.д. Может, сервер перегружен? Как у вас работает ?

----------


## Nazar

У меня та-же самая проблемма , последние несколько месяцев.
Думаю этот вопрос надо адресовать Диме Срибному, скорее всего что-то с серваком.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

да, тормозит со страшной силой

----------


## Любомирский

У меня тож долго грузит последнее время

----------


## zup120

ДАДА!!! у всех тормозит... а у меня каждая страница по 2-3 минуты вылазит

----------


## xerf

По-видимому, дело всё-таки в скорости соединения. У меня стояла 256Кбит\с - всё тормозило и глюкало, выставил 3Мбит\с - стало нормально грузиться...

Но это не выход - за пределами МКАД такие скорости мало кому доступны.

----------


## Любомирский

крайние 2 дня вообще не заходило. Что-то случилось?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Я уж писал в другом топике - у провайдера были проблемы с сервером баз данных. Сейчас, вроде, профиксили. ПО-моему и скорость нормальная стала.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Я уж писал в другом топике - у провайдера были проблемы с сервером баз данных. Сейчас, вроде, профиксили. ПО-моему и скорость нормальная стала.


скорость действительно взбодрилась, а вот отбор по "новым сообщениям" срабатывает криво - выдает одно-единственное сообщение при том что я неделю на форум зайти не мог

----------


## Owl

Раз на раз не приходится... В основном тормоза остались.
Очень часто при загрузке сайта вываливается вот такое сообщение:
_Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request. 
Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@forums.airforce.ru and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error. 
More information about this error may be available in the server error log._

Такое же сообщение появляется и при переходе к другой ветке, если конечно удалось зайти на форум.
Иногда появляется и такое: 

Database error
The database has encountered a problem.
________________________________________
Please try the following: 
•	Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
•	Open the forums.airforce.ru home page, then try to open another page. 
•	Click the Back button to try another link. 

The forums.airforce.ru forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.


We apologise for any inconvenience.

Честно говоря, с другими сайтами такого не наблюдается...
Мож провайдер лукавит, что пофиксили?

p.s. Извиняюсь, это я про форум имел ввиду, а не про сам сайт...

----------


## Atlant

У меня работает сегодня так, как написал OWL. 
При появлении 500-ой ошибки, страницу можно загрузить нажимая F5. Иногда срабатывает с первого раза, иногда (чаще) надо несколько попыток.
Ошибка похоже в базе данных....

----------


## [RUS] MK

> По-видимому, дело всё-таки в скорости соединения. У меня стояла 256Кбит\с - всё тормозило и глюкало, выставил 3Мбит\с - стало нормально грузиться...
> 
> Но это не выход - за пределами МКАД такие скорости мало кому доступны.


Вы слышали про подмосковный городишко Санкт-Петербург?  :Biggrin:  Да и Россия-то большая... А из миндюкино я тут никого не видел, так что не "позорьте" страну :Smile:

----------

